
Young people are screwed Here’s how to survive - otagekki
https://pando.com/2013/01/09/young-people-are-screwed-heres-how-to-survive/
======
paulddraper
Young people are in fact growing up with more opportunity than anyone in the
history of the world.

> unemployment for young people is about double the national average

18-19 has 12% unemployment, 20-24 has 6%, and 25-34 has 4%.

This is how it works. That 18 year old will one day be that 25 year old with
96% odds of employment.

> Student debt

That does suck. I would advise young people to be avoid large educational
debt. Rising education costs are unfortunately a natural of free money, but an
capital-efficient education is still possible.

Note that education debt -- while high -- still pales in regards to housing
debt.

> you kids are paying for it by inheriting trillions upon trillions in
> Medicare bills

Indeed a problem. Same with Social Security.

> [Your parents and grandparents] grew up in a world so unbelievably different
> from your own, that they couldn’t possibly understand what things are like
> for you...They don’t know what it’s like to watch entire career paths
> suddenly disappear or become far less desirable

Hardly. My grandparents watch farming jobs disappear in the largest labor
shift in the history of the world.

